# Marmoset foods and supplements. Cheap!!



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

I have strted this new thread as I cannot work out how to edit my previous thread. 

I have for sale some food items suitable for all new world monkeys (marmosets, tamarins etc...)
I have now worked out prices for the following marmoset foods. 

All prices are what it cost me to buy each product per lb. I am not selling these product to make a profit I am only selling off the surplus to requirement.*

Mini marex - £1 per lb + postage

This is a small pellet complete diet suitable for all new world monkeys. Fortified with a readily available form of vitamin c and adequate levels of vitamin D.*

Trio munch - £1 per lb + postage

An expanded primate diet great for use as a foraging diet and as an enrichment treat.*

Mazuri primate ground - £1.20 per lb + postage

This is a complete diet. I buy ground primate as this is a powder which can be added to jelly for a bulkier more nutritious feed.*

Mazuri marmoset gum - £16.20 per lb + postage

A natural product from the acacia tree containing natural sugar compounds and balances vitamins.*

Mazuri marmoset jelly - £9 per lb + postage

A high energy/high protein food designed to provide all nutrient requirements for nursing and adolescent new world monkeys. Also beneficial to stressed/I'll monkeys.*
Add mazuri primate ground for a bulkier more balanced food.*

Mazuri marmoset/tamarin cake - £4.50 per lb + postage

An economical way of providing all major vitamins and nutrients. Although this can form a major part of the diet fresh fruit and veg is also recommended.*

If interested please pm me with anything you want and an address so I can provide you with a postage cost and a total order cost. 

Mat.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## Lanamaria (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, I'm just replying to this old post in the hope you have some jelly for sale or know anywhere I can get some from apart from marmoset diets,
Many thanks
Lana


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Don't have any spare as yet. Will be ordering some in about a weeks time if that's any help?


----------



## Lanamaria (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes that would be great, iv only just run out so they should be ok with cake and gum,
Let me know, thanks


----------



## Lanamaria (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, is it possible to buy some gum off you as well as the jelly, or anything suitable, cheers lana


----------



## Longdogshortcat (May 2, 2011)

I would also like to have some of each......


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Have decided I am not going to order in bulk anymore. It's not cost effective and I am throwing away far more than I am using. I knew I would be throwing away a amount of this food but the amount I have used and passed on is minimal compared to the amount I have thrown away!!


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry for any inconvenience to those of you that have asked for certain products.


----------



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

That's a shame I was going to order some things from you!!!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Chamelian said:


> That's a shame I was going to order some things from you!!!


What Matts saying is correct..
Too much wastage...

Its too expencive buying just the quantatity you need..

I done it for years through marmoset diets...

Then i found out i had more stock than him:lol2:

when i found a supplier i couldnt believe the cost and amount i could get for alot less money...

There seems to be alot on here that have 1-2 pairs.

Matt gave an ideal opertunity to get supliments at the correct money...

Why dont you all get together and order and split...

Could take turns doing it..

Just seems a shame to keep paying over the odds...

Paying double and even more just dont make sense to me..

Just a thought though as what each individual does with there money is there buisiness.


----------



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> What Matts saying is correct..
> Too much wastage...
> 
> Its too expencive buying just the quantatity you need..
> ...


Peter that sounds like an excellent idea. 

Who's up for it? I'm in...

Ian


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Chamelian said:


> Peter that sounds like an excellent idea.
> 
> Who's up for it? I'm in...
> 
> Ian


Ian send Matt a pm and take from there.

I wouldnt want involved i buy in bulk & mine is all used well before the sell buy date....

Ive got quite a few to feed.....

Or pm all you know that have and see how you get on


----------



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Ian send Matt a pm and take from there.
> 
> I wouldnt want involved i buy in bulk & mine is all used well before the sell buy date....
> 
> ...


I will PM Matt.

I know Neil (Kodakira) is just about to order some food. Which I'm happy to join up with. Does anyone else want to join in too to make it cheaper? We will all benefit. 

Maybe we could each order 6 months worth at a time collectively and take it in turns. That way we all get fresh food for less money and make our marmosets very happy!:2thumb:


----------



## Lanamaria (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi. I.d like to come in on it but i.v just ordered some gum and jelly so won't need any for a month or so.


----------



## aldo4836 (Nov 16, 2011)

The information is very interesting.


----------

